# Stomach flu and headache



## wvpumpkin (Nov 16, 2008)

So I woke up early Friday morning with all the typical stomach flu symptoms. I stayed in bed all day Friday. On Saturday I was feeling much better. Still had a slight headache though. However on Sat night the headache got really bad again and this Sunday morning it is throbbing like you can't believe. My stomach is still a little gurgly, but I feel like eating etc. Why is the headache so bad. How long can the headache stay with this type of virus? Usually I am better in a day and I don't remember ever having a headache like this with it either. Thanks so much.


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you drinking a lot of fluids? The flu can cause severe dehydration which can lead to really horrible headaches. Make sure you are getting lots of liquids! Feel better soon!!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 16, 2008)

Yup, drink lots of fluids, maybe some ibuprofen to help with the pain, but drink first, dehydration doesn't help a headache.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Nov 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you drinking a lot of fluids? The flu can cause severe dehydration which can lead to really horrible headaches. Make sure you are getting lots of liquids! Feel better soon!! Well since Friday I have drank about 40 ounces of gatorade G2, about 160z of tea, and very little water. I also ate some broth with a few crackers. Thanks for you help. I appreciate it so much.

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup, drink lots of fluids, maybe some ibuprofen to help with the pain, but drink first, dehydration doesn't help a headache. I took some es tylenol and that hasn't helped at all. Do you think Ibuprofen would be a better choice? What are the other signs of dehydration?


----------



## Aprill (Nov 16, 2008)

See a doctor


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I think you should see the doctor too.

Haha, I'm such a hypocrite. I had the flu last week and I probably could have gone to the doctors and got some flu tablets and had it over and done with but I insisted on sitting it out lol


----------

